# Need a mp3 player!



## carter18 (Jul 6, 2007)

I am looking for an MP3 player who has MP3's recorded on a Flash Drive to the car FM Radio. Listen to MP3 Audio Books and Music on the way to work and also it should be small, good battery life, & cheap etc. If you know this type of MP3, please tell me.
Thanks!


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Do you have a tape deck?
The reason I ask is because I use a regular creative mp3 player and use this adapter into the headphoen jack to my tape deck in my car. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=250314601&pf_rd_i=B00093040Y

If you don't have a tape deck does your car radio have an input jack.
There are a bunch of ways to do this but the simplest is usually the cheapest.
:grin:


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

and if your looking for a cheap MP3 player check out 
http://us.creative.com/products/pro...0&AID=10294476&PID=1225267&SID=sduidp0t551252
Use the drop down box and you can get MuVo Mix 512Mb for 16.99 + ship


----------

